# Local watchmaker's.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've been spending a bit of time researching watchmaker's in my own locality and found this one worthy of further investigation after a friend let me see an example.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Ivory_(watchmaker)

I would be most interested to learn of others, (less prominent) if anyone has the info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that, dear Wrench. May I also add, for those in the Eastbourne area, that there is now another watch and clock repairer in Eastbourne town centre, based in the Enterprise Centre, near Eastbourne station. His surname is Brabham, and he is related to Jack Brabham the racing driver - I have heard a preliminary good report of his service and apparently he does not actually sell watches, just fixes them. It does seem that Eastbourne is a bit of a mecca for those who are looking to buy a watch or have one repaired.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

A few of the Edinburgh based names that I have seen (some are more retailers than proper watchmakers)

Hamilton & Inches
Robert Bryson & Sons
R L Christie
Brook & Son
Sydney Latimer
Tatton
Mackay & Chisholm
J Richie & Son
John Cleland
Mackay Cunningham & Co
Brownlee & Son
B Eprile
James Aitchison
John P Hutton
Robert Green
J Klar
J G Malcolm
Levitus & Co
A Dickieson

Thomas Reid

John Bryson

Wilson & Sharp


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks @animalone and @Always"watching". I've spent too much time gazing at the wonderful insides of American railroad watches, at the expense of home grown products.

James Ivory movement.










and a Dwerrihouse of Berkeley Square London movement from a previous post.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My dear Wrench, thanks for being so courteous so as not to ridicule me for getting the purpose of your thread so "terribly" wrong. I, of course, thought you were referring to watch restorers and repairers currently operating near me rather than true period watchmakers. :biggrin:

Thanks also for those wonderful watch pics: they don't make them like that these days - well, perhaps for prices over the moon.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Coventry (40 minutes away from where I live) has a rich & notable history of watchmaking with many respected watchmaker's.

I've picked a couple out for starters...

Rotherhams.

W. Williamson's

J. Player & Son...










Henry Graves Supercomplication looks familiar  ......25 years later!



















Perhaps for me the most notable & surprisingly still largely unknown by many, is Bahn Bonniksen, inventor of the Karrusel escapement 

This invention excelled in the Kew watch timing trials in the early 1900's.

Apart from his other inventions, Bonniksen was instrumental in 1906 in the formation of the The British Clock & Watchmaker's Guild. It was his desire that the Guild should not be recognised as another workman's association, but a professional body of craftsmen with the same recognition as other professions.

Interestingly, recent research (you heard it here first) by the Coventry Watch Museum & Herbert Museum Coventry, Bahn Bonniksen was German born (Bov Schlesvig), not Danish as was previously thought/assumed. :yes:










Some interesting data from old records...



















:thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> J Player & Son...


 Where did it all go wrong? Plenty of info on the more popular pieces, but it requires a bit of digging for the good stuff from our own back yard.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WWI!

In Coventry all the skill set transferred from the war effort to cycle & car production. 

Sadly watch production, which we was worldly acclaimed for, never regained its position. 

Having said that, I have it on good authority that the Swiss have recognised a resurgence & are watching us closely.

:clap:

P.S. The main centres of watch production at the time was London, Coventry & Liverpool. Due to close proximity to the railways & ports.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

A picture of a well known 'Bridlington Watchmaker'...










I wonder how many times he has to replace his watch crystal ?

:tongue:

:rltrlt:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Karrusel said:


> A picture of a well known 'Bridlington Watchmaker'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not on a Wednesday when the Tea Dances are on at the Spa :crazy5vh:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

S Smith & Sons are extremely well regarded and make very nice watches, and of course other ones do too


----------



## anguilla1980 (Mar 29, 2018)

Just saw this topic. I own the watch in the Wikipedia article and I authored the article. It's also not the only James Ivory pocket watch I own.

If anyone has any questions, let me know. I tried to link as many sources as possible in the wiki for others.


----------



## Carl Player (Jan 18, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/100000339093088/posts/2198323586855590/

my family history and collection of watches it won't let me post photos on here

Carl Player

Watches by my player family also have many other watches on my Facebook made for jp Morgan & Benjamin mullenhoff tinfannys New York jellewers

1-2 7-10 pages

https://www.awci.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1947-09-HIA.pdf

Page 1-2

https://www.awci.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1947-08-HIA.pdf

Page 10

https://www.awci.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1951-05-HIA.pdf

Page 1 & 4

https://www.awci.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1952-09-HIA.pdf


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Carl Player said:


> https://www.facebook.com/100000339093088/posts/2198323586855590/
> 
> my family history and collection of watches it won't let me post photos on here
> 
> Carl Player


 Hi

Your surname has piqued my interest, are you in anyway related to the renowned Master Watchmaker, Joseph Player & his son J W of Coventry, who created that masterful multi-complication tourbillon in 1906 ?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Having just viewed your attached images (not facebook  ) it would appear you are a descendant of the great Joseph Player. :notworthy:

I believe it was this masterpiece of horology that gave him worldwide acclaim...










Many believe it was this timepiece that inspired Henry Graves to instruct Patek Phillipe to create (the now famous) Supercomplication ?


----------



## Carl Player (Jan 18, 2019)

@Carl Player Watches by my player family also have many other watches on my Facebook made for jp Morgan & Benjamin mullenhoff tinfannys New York jellewers

1-2 7-10 pages

https://www.awci.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1947-09-HIA.pdf

Page 1-2

https://www.awci.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1947-08-HIA.pdf

Page 10

https://www.awci.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1951-05-HIA.pdf

Page 1 & 4

https://www.awci.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/1952-09-HIA.pdf

Hi yes I am my whole family still live in Coventry he made many complex watches some are owned by collectors in America as the links I have posted and the one that you have posted I believe that was made for the banker JP Morgan , I know Benjamin mellenhoff of Tiffany's New York has a few of Joseph's watches and they are just as impressive as the tourbillon also it is truely amazing how he created these time pieces

is it possible to posted pictures on this forum it only lets me post links but I have many photos


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Carl Player said:


> is﻿﻿ it possible to posted pictures on this forum it only lets me post links but I have many ph﻿o﻿to﻿s ﻿


 This may help.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-using-a-third-party-host-new-for-2016/&do=embed

If you already have your pictures saved on a photo hosting site, it should be easy to copy and paste your pictures onto your forum post.


----------



## Carl Player (Jan 18, 2019)

@Karrusel


http://imgur.com/NNAhpav


----------



## Carl Player (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi I have upload some photos does this work


http://imgur.com/NNAhpav


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Carl Player said:


> Hi I have upload some photos does this work
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/NNAhpav


 Yes the link works fine for me.




























etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## Carl Player (Jan 18, 2019)

@Karrusel I noticed the picture you sent was from the book did you have any more pictures on any of the watches j player made I have posted almost all the ones I've had


----------



## Carl Player (Jan 18, 2019)

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BtMYjaegtzM/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=hgga8gpf4ktb


----------

